

Turn a rubber wristband into an iPhone 4 bumper - NonEUCitizen
http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-19512_7-20009438-233.html

======
theprodigy
will this protect against most type of falls. It looks like it works, but I
need to see someone test it out before I am sold.

~~~
bradleyland
Because the band has no mechanism for gripping the edges of the phone, I doubt
it will have much staying power if deflected. If the phone were to fall a
short distance and land on the edge, the rubber would provide some protection,
but I wouldn't count on a case like this for drop protection. Then again, I
wouldn't count on the Apple case for drop protection either. Look for
something from OtterBox if you drop your phone.

